
Yakhchāl - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakhch%C4%81l
======
_Microft
While you are at it, maybe check out water tunnels ("Qanat") [0] and
windtowers ("Bâgdir") [1] as well. I especially like the subterranean
aqueducts - they required highly precise slopes to both reduce sedimentation
(via high enough water speeds) and erosion (via low enough water speeds) at
the same time.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qanat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qanat)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bâdgir](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bâdgir)

------
FilipSivak
Adam Ragusea had a great video on refrigeration topic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5lu-
dq7agI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5lu-dq7agI) How people kept stuff
cold before refrigerators (13:33)

